# Justin Bieber visits the Humane Society



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Yuray (Aug 15, 2010)

Good post...I was beginning to think I was the only person who is getting tired of this 'mother / you tube' manufactured circus. Goodbye childhood, hello therapy.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL. I guess he's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------

